
Elm is Wrong - Athas
http://reasonablypolymorphic.com/blog/elm-is-wrong
======
vim-guru
I have just started to code Elm myself, but have yet to hit a wall. I do think
it's strange that we don't have typeclasses, but I read somewhere that an
alternative solution is in the pipeline.

From Evan's comment, I think he would like you to pick up the discussion and
provide some more food for thought.

I'm sure the community would also like to hear about the other issues your
encountering as well. I, for one, would.

------
ungzd
Does the same apply to Ocaml and F#?

